# Deciding: Union Contact vs. Burton Missions



## joebooy (Nov 18, 2013)

Hopefully you guys can offer me a bit of advice. Currently deciding between Contacts and Missions for my setup. Going to be riding them with a Rome Shank board and Nike Vapen boots. I want it to be a playful setup, but don't want the bindings to be so soft soft that the more intense parts of the mountain become a struggle. Which of those bindings would you recommend?


----------



## joebooy (Nov 18, 2013)

Any takers on this? I gotta make a decision pretty quickly so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Missions no question. That was the binding I rode on my boards the year I rode Bear. Totally playful enough on softer boards but still a meaty binding when you need it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got to go with the Contact. Simply because Burton's unibody design has fit issues with some boots and limits stance options. But if you can get the right fit, the mission would be better for the all-mountain stuff.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

For what you described I would go with the Contacts.....actually I do go with the contacts


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

joebooy said:


> Hopefully you guys can offer me a bit of advice. Currently deciding between Contacts and Missions for my setup. Going to be riding them with a Rome Shank board and Nike Vapen boots. *I want it to be a playful setup, but don't want the bindings to be so soft soft that the more intense parts of the mountain become a struggle.* Which of those bindings would you recommend?


For what it's worth, I'm a really big guy (6'5" 265) and rode a pair of '09 Missions until I bought some Capos because I was after some stiffer for everyday riding. I still like my Missions a lot and will continue to use them all-mountain when I want to try more playful type stuff. I know nothing about Contacts, but I know the Missions are responsive enough for a big guy doing all mountain, so take that for what it's worth. They are also comfortable binders as well. 

Also, no offense at all to anyone else here because most everyone knows more than me on this stuff, but I took Nivek's advice on bindings last year and was found exactly what I was looking for and will continue to seek his opinion in the future.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Personally I'd go with Contacts. They're probably just a bit softer than the missions though. Too soft for what you're looking for? Eh maybe, maybe not. They'll be too soft for diamonds probably but will handle greens and most blues just fine.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I should add, my Contacts felt too soft on my Nitro Sub Zero. In fact its one of the few bindings I've ever ridden where I've used the word "sloppy" to describe how they feel. If you want a pure jib binding then go for it. If you want any support or response get the Missions.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I should add, my Contacts felt too soft on my Nitro Sub Zero. In fact its one of the few bindings I've ever ridden where I've used the word "sloppy" to describe how they feel. If you want a pure jib binding then go for it. If you want any support or response get the Missions.


Isn't the Nitro Sub Zero a super flexy park stick? In that case, usually you'd want a binding like the Contacts on it. Apparently not what you personally were looking for though


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rookie09 said:


> Isn't the Nitro Sub Zero a super flexy park stick? In that case, usually you'd want a binding like the Contacts on it. Apparently not what you personally were looking for though


Very helpful thank you.


----------



## joebooy (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input and advice guys.  I actually ended up spending a lil more and went for the Contact Pro's, figured they would be worth the money and would be amazing for pretty much anything I wanted to throw at em.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Great choice. Definitely the best binding Union makes.


----------

